# Site or aire convenient for Madrid?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a stopping place that is convenient for public transport into Madrid?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That should've said Milan!! Can anyone change the title please? Are there any mods there? Im on the phone and there's no facility to alter.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Campercontact site code 7236, not a beautiful site or location. But very secure with charming and eager staff. It's very handy to get in and out of city centre bus/metro (we were given lift to station) not much English. It's basically a camper storage facility with an area given over to an aire. Stayed last March expensive at 25 euro but as I say safe! Facilities and EHU included. Let me know if you haven't got campercontact and I'll give you the coordinates.

Dick


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Presumably this one:-
https://www.campercontact.com/en/italy/lombardia-bg-bs-co-cr-lc-lo-mb-mi-mn-pv-so-va/milano/7236/motorhome-parking-new-park-milano.aspx


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oppsss.

Ray.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

https://www.campercontact.com/en/italy/lombardia-bg-bs-co-cr-lc-lo-mb-mi-mn-pv-so-va/milano.aspx

Several sites in above link


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that. You can tell my heart's in Spain!

That sounds a good option - safety and a lift to the public transport. I presume it runs every so often so you can also pick it up back to the site?

And I presume there's no problem arriving and leaving early evening to allow the most time in town the following day?

How long does it take to get into city centre?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

To be truthful I can't remember how long it takes in total, the metro is frequent and swift. And there is a bus from the station that stops right outside the aire. You can catch it to the station if there is no one to offer a lift, it's about a mile to walk from memory.

Dick


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I stayed on Camping Alpha in 2015. Took the bus into Madrid centre.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-alpha-campsite.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did stay on the New Park Milano. It was very convenient tho a cleaner told me to get the train to Cadorna rather than Centrale (again, 2 stops) and looking at the map I think she's right.

I enjoyed the day very much but coming back I was on a train with no info board n when you're in a station there's no indication of which it is! Suffice to say that the 1st stop, which was almost immediate, I could see a sign in red saying Cadorna so I thought they'd just moved along the track a bit. Turns out that red sign was for the other track, saying where the next train was going :-(

So I didn't get off at the next stop and it didn't stop at all for about 20mins! Fortunately a young lass took pity on me and made sure I was on the right platform for going back. And it didn't cost any more than the ?1.50 cos I hadn't left the station.

I'd to wait a while for the 82 bus then the driver had no idea of the camper place and I ended up having to walk back the way - once I figured out where I was!

I left the camper place in the evening, straight into traffic jams. But to be honest, I think Milan is probably a permanent traffic jam.

So a very long and tiring day, but very interesting.

I'd say, for the normal person, the New Park Milano is a very good option.


----------

